# Jamie Oliver's Liguirian Chicken



## Tracy L. (Nov 24, 2003)

I saw this recipe in the N.Y. times on wednesday but I had to wait patiently until last night to make it.  It was well worth the wait. The rosemary in the dish makes it incredible and very fragrant.  For those who dislike anchovies just add more olives.  Next time I'd love to use monkfish. 

Here's the link:

http://www.nytimes.com/2003/11/19/dining/191CREX.html


----------



## Andy R (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks Tracy! Do you have to pay to view it, because I got a long registration form when I tried to see.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 25, 2003)

*Jamie Oliver's Braised Ligurian Chicken*

I bit the bullet and signed up so if I get any advertising I'm just going to have to send everyone who reads this recipe a copy of it    :P

Recipe: Braised Ligurian Chicken

Published: November 19, 2003

adapted from Jamie Oliver

Time: 40 minutes 

2 heaping tablespoons flour 
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 4-pound chicken, cut into 8 pieces 
 1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil 
4 to 5 fresh rosemary sprigs 
6 cloves garlic, peeled and thinly sliced 
1 1/2 cups white wine 
4 anchovy fillets (optional) 
 1/2 cup calamata olives (with pits) 
3 ripe plum tomatoes, halved, seeded and coarsely chopped. 

1. In a large bowl, combine flour with salt and pepper to taste. Add chicken pieces and toss until evenly coated.

2. Place a large flameproof casserole dish over medium-high heat, and heat olive oil. Add chicken pieces, and fry until golden underneath, about 5 minutes. Turn chicken, and add rosemary and garlic. Continue to fry until garlic is softened but not colored, about 3 minutes. Add wine. When it comes to a boil, add anchovies, olives and tomatoes.

3. Partly cover pan, and reduce heat to medium low. Simmer until chicken is cooked and tender, and broth is reduced to a rich sauce, 15 to 20 minutes. To serve, discard rosemary sprigs, and season well with salt and pepper to taste. Place a piece or two of chicken on each plate, and top with a spoonful of sauce. 

Yield: 4 servings.


----------



## Tracy L. (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Kitchenelf:

I 've been very busy the last few days so I couldn't get back here to at least cut and paste and wasn't sure about your reprint policies.  Sorry to make you sign on with them,  I wanted to respond quicker but I didn't have much time.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 29, 2003)

No problem Traci - I didn't take credit for the recipe so everything should be OK with posting it.  Thanks for coming back though - hope you do it often.


----------

